# Need a flyfishing guide recommendation in FL keys



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Capt. Russell Kleppinger for tarpon in the middle keys.

Or Capt Alonzo Sotillo of Tides Right Charters. He's a member on here, great dude. His username is SotilloZo or something like that.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Copperspoonfly said:


> I have a trip planned to Marathon Key in early June. Can anyone recommend a guide in the area? thanks.


I can hel you out if you would like. Prime Tarpon time then. Feel free to shoot me a message or a text. 954- six 8 four 2 seven 0 five

Alonzo


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Scott Collins, Albert Ponzoa, Big Richard, Todd Zeal, Karl Wagner, Bus Bergman, Joe Rodriguez, and Dustin Huff are Marathon based guides.

Call them. Some of their customers have gotten old and have quit tarpon fishing.


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> Scott Collins, Albert Ponzoa, Big Richard, Todd Zeal, Karl Wagner, Bus Bergman, Joe Rodriguez, and Dustin Huff are Marathon based guides.
> 
> Call them. Some of their customers have gotten old and have quit tarpon fishing.


you know what you're talking about. These guys are the best


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Scott Collins, Albert Ponzoa, Big Richard, Todd Zeal, Karl Wagner, Bus Bergman, Joe Rodriguez, and Dustin Huff are Marathon based guides.
> 
> Call them. Some of their customers have gotten old and have quit tarpon fishing.


I like that strategy and a great call. I have been using the same thing on who I consider the best of all time; Mr/Captain Steve Huff. Still haven't got the call yet for the trip but did an invite to the house. It keeps me running every time the phone rings. One of the best men on the face of this planet.


----------

